# Second Battery



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

Has anyone fitted a second leisure under the bed on a Rapido as near as possible to the existing one?

If so, how did you secure it?

Would be grateful for any suggestions

Thanks

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PM*

Hello

What about a battery box?

PM Sent

Trev.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Trev

A box had crossed my mind, but just concerned that it may fall over.

Alan


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Screw the box bottom to the floor of your van??? :lol:


----------

